# Pickled Pan fish



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

My niece asked me if I knew how to pickle/can some pan fish. She has a lot of crappie & sunfish in her freezer that she'd like to process. I've never canned fish, but I told her I'd ask my expert buddies for some help! :whistlin:

I'm wondering if the fish would hold up to pressure canning. Crappies are pretty delicate.......(and tasty if floured, salt, pepper & fried in butter ....but I digress.....)

Any idea's? Or if you could point me in the right direction, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Can Meats

theres links for fish on page


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the only pickled one i ever heard of is ceviche and its just kept in fridge.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Ceviche Recipe | Simply Recipes


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Ceviche Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i am not familiar with these recipes only one i ever seen was from the time life hunting/fishing series books.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

one more then i will stop

Tilapia Ceviche Recipe : Marcela Valladolid : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I have canned herring and shad before. It comes out like canned salmon. You can leave the bones in, just scale, head, gut and take the tail off. I put a little salt in each jar, and pressure canned them. I used the ball guide lines i think. I used the end product to make fish cakes and tuna casserole. Just subbed my fish for the tuna.

Since they have outlawed catching herring here, i want to do some small blue fish. Just need to get DH to set the gill net or get some from the pound netters.

Hope this helps!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Thanks folks!
elkhound, you crack me up!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

This is how we do salmon or herring, your fish could probably be done the same way.

It has to be salted first, for 2 or 3 weeks, at least, then soak out the salt. 

Layer the bitesize pieces of fish with sliced onions in jars.

Heat half water, half vinegar, with sugar to taste, and some pickling spice to a boil.

COOL THIS, and pour in the jars to 1/2 inch from top.

Work out the air with a plastic knife.

Let stand for 3 days before tasting. (But we don't wait that long.)


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

oh, Island! this sounds yummy..I love pickled herring! Gonna try this!

Kris


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

I can carp and suckers and this year also canned some small trout also. It turned out looking a lot like canned tuna but tastes way better. I use it to make a sandwich spread like tuna fish and it makes an EXCELLENT fish cake. I also pickled some carp this year for the first time. The jury is still out on that one...we are hoping that a bit of age will mellow it some. (I keep it in the fridge...the pressure canned stuff is okay in the pantry.) I think I would have a hard time doing this to fish as yummy as crappie though.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Send a message to Cabin Fever and see if he can fix you up with a recipe for those loogie fish they eat up north in Minnersoda. They declare that to be laruppin.


----------

